
How U.S. Cities Count Their Homeless - ryan_j_naughton
http://priceonomics.com/how-us-cities-count-their-homeless/
======
marincounty
I have so much to say, but it's all been said before, and nothing changes. If
you don't fit into this society, where do you live? Yea--Alaska, and end up
like Chris McCandless?

I can only speak for San Rafael, CA. These people just want a place where they
can pitch a tent without getting a ticket, and an outhouse. "Build it--they
will come?" I can't argue it anymore. Oh, yea--San Rafael--We know you are
actively using the "Break in the glass" theory.

It is like they are making the problem seem so complicated; nothing get's
done? Or, maybe that's what they want?

I do know this--I don't joke about Homelessness. I don't know when it became
O.K. to joke about Homelessness? I know I cringe whenever Jimmy Fallon uses
the homeless in his shtick? Fallon is the first one to come to mind, but I
hear it too much.

I feel sick even writing about it.

